# Aquaauction



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know any thing about www.aquaauctions.com? Seems like a good substitute for Aquabid.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I checked it out, and I do see some of the old sellers there, but there's also a lot missing. I suppose it's because it's so new.
I need some heat packs, but there is no category for shipping supplies - at least yet.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

JanS said:


> I checked it out, and I do see some of the old sellers there, but there's also a lot missing. I suppose it's because it's so new.
> I need some heat packs, but there is no category for shipping supplies - at least yet.


What kind of prices for heatpacks were you getting on aquabid? The one time I needed them I went to the sporting goods store and got a couple there.


----------



## Markus13 (Jan 16, 2005)

Apparently the site was only launched a week ago... although according to an article there they have been planning this for over a year,

INFO

there is a shipping section, but there is nothing listed yet.

SHIPPING

on top of the auctions here, it is great there finally is an option out there apart from Aquabid.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Don't forget the Classified here at APC too....

You can do fixed price or Auctions

Also has a Wanted To Buy section


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the format of this site. As well, the option of being able to upload more than one pic and the thumbnails make it cooler instead of having to click an auction to check out a pic. The drawback is yeah its new, and how popular it will get will be an issue definately for me. Its like an ebay for aquatic stuff.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The thing that drives me nuts about aquabid is that it is so slow. It takes me 10-15 minutest to post something. I don't know if its just me, but it seems like they should upgrade their servers.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> What kind of prices for heatpacks were you getting on aquabid? The one time I needed them I went to the sporting goods store and got a couple there.


I was looking for the 30 or 60 hour ones.
I do use the sporting goods store ones in milder weather. Those we can find even in grocery stores in this part of the country. :wink:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

JanS said:


> I was looking for the 30 or 60 hour ones.
> I do use the sporting goods store ones in milder weather. Those we can find even in grocery stores in this part of the country. :wink:


www.majesticbettas.com ...that is where I got a 10pk of 60+hr heatpacks. Luckily the guy lives about 15 minutes away from me so I was able to just pick them up


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

www.kensfish.com is where I source my heatpacks


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Gomer and Gnaster. I'll make a note of both of those places. 
I wonder if they sell the Kordon breathable bags as well.... I guess I can go look for myself...LOL!


----------



## Markus13 (Jan 16, 2005)

*gnatster*

There is a message on the forums over on aquaauctions for you.

something about your email address being faulty. (it is in the lounge I think)

HTH


----------

